# Hello from Western NC hills



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome. I'm in Lincolnton. This is a great place for advice. There are disagreements, but everyone is very helpful.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome from someone who loves to visit Western NC...I often go to Waynesville, Lake Junaluska area. Have fun getting back in with the bees.


----------



## kbenz (Feb 17, 2010)

hello from kannapolis,nc


----------



## gatorflhr (May 28, 2010)

Hello from Foothills/Piedmont NC.


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

Welcome from Franklin, NC!


----------

